# Haven't seen one like this. JC Higgins SN - How do I decode?



## madpixl (Oct 2, 2022)

I picked this up as my first restore....  Missing a couple spokes, and for and tank have been painted years ago. Nothing is ruined, but is the seat orgininal? Also, came with an ancient trainer... see pic. Any thoughts, has this been modified? How do I decode SN?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 2, 2022)

24 inch wheels?
Either the tank isn't original or bars and seat have been added. 
Serial number should be on the LH  rear drop out. If I remember right the first section of digits are the model number.
There are digital forms of the Sears, jc Penney, and Wards catalogs posted online. Nothing organized enough to search by model number, but if you search for "bicycle" on their site and go year by year, you'll eventually come across your model number in the catalog text(that is not digitized) and get an idea of what parts were originally installed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 2, 2022)

Looks like a Murray built Sears middleweight bike from the early 1960’s.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 2, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> 24 inch wheels?
> Either the tank isn't original or bars and seat have been added.
> Serial number should be on the LH  rear drop out. If I remember right the first section of digits are the model number.
> There are digital forms of the Sears, jc Penney, and Wards catalogs posted online. Nothing organized enough to search by model number, but if you search for "bicycle" on their site and go year by year, you'll eventually come across your model number in the catalog text(that is not digitized) and get an idea of what parts were originally installed.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 2, 2022)

Asked on what I read from other SN queries you are in agreement with the first 3 digits. The seat has no marking I saw but could be from another bike… So far found battery area corroded and poopty repaint of tank and front fork Other than that, the paint is a little rough but almost no rust. Hitting with vinegar WD and lighter fluid. I just want to clean it, repack the bearings and see how it rides… else I could part it out, but saw another with the trainer, so wondering my next step.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 2, 2022)

Thanks good advice quick!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2022)

The seat and bars were not used on that type of bike.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The seat and bars were not used on that type of bike.



Should I look for seat and bars? Also, are seat and bars worth investigating?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 2, 2022)

It's also missing the plastic shroud on the chainring, the seat was probably red w/silver trim, the front fender might of had a plastic rocket ornament. The Liner and Flyer models depending which one had different trim and ornaments.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 2, 2022)

I forgot to say welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2022)

Sears J.C. Higgins Information | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I'm new to this forum so if I'm not at the right place, don't yell too loud. I just recently found a J.C. Higgins bicycle like my parents bought for me for Christmas in either 1961 or 62. It has what I think is a serial number stamped on the left rear frame work. it is as follows. 502 86622...




					thecabe.com


----------



## madpixl (Oct 3, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I forgot to say welcome to the Cabe.



Thanks, awesome bike. The seat on mine is put together somewhat like that with the sewed trim, so I'm wondering if the banana seat also came out of the sears catalog later.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 3, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> 24 inch wheels?
> Either the tank isn't original or bars and seat have been added.
> Serial number should be on the LH  rear drop out. If I remember right the first section of digits are the model number.
> There are digital forms of the Sears, jc Penney, and Wards catalogs posted online. Nothing organized enough to search by model number, but if you search for "bicycle" on their site and go year by year, you'll eventually come across your model number in the catalog text(that is not digitized) and get an idea of what parts were originally installed.



I found the sears catalog, looks like the one posted by another newbie. So my question now is do I restore it with the mods as those are from the same period, possibly from the sears catalog (seat) or do I put it back where there seems to be a lot of stock bikes. It seems to me the mod version would be cooler as it is still from an earlier period, transitional time toward the Stingray... Stock almost seems too easy, but I want it to still be "right"


----------



## madpixl (Oct 3, 2022)

madpixl said:


> I found the sears catalog, looks like the one posted by another newbie. So my question now is do I restore it with the mods as those are from the same period, possibly from the sears catalog (seat) or do I put it back where there seems to be a lot of stock bikes. It seems to me the mod version would be cooler as it is still from an earlier period, transitional time toward the Stingray... Stock almost seems too easy, but I want it to still be "right"



Here's a similar setup....


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 3, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> It's also missing the plastic shroud on the chainring, the seat was probably red w/silver trim, the front fender might of had a plastic rocket ornament. The Liner and Flyer models depending which one had different trim and ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 1705817
> 
> ...



Flightliner never came with the sprocket spinner, the Flightliner predates the Solar Flite, which was the design used on the Spaceliner and all of the other Murray built bikes like yours, which had the sprocket spinner - which was only used on the space weight frames, introduced in 1963.  I am pretty certain the last year of the Flightliner was 1963 or 64.  When all the models of the "Space Weight" frame were released.

The Western Auto version was the Astro Flight, I believe.   Murray also had a Strato Flight and a couple others, depending on the paint scheme.

@jd56 knows a bit about these as well.

From the 1963 catalog.





my old 1963 Flying O, Lancer.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 3, 2022)

madpixl said:


> I found the sears catalog, looks like the one posted by another newbie. So my question now is do I restore it with the mods as those are from the same period, possibly from the sears catalog (seat) or do I put it back where there seems to be a lot of stock bikes. It seems to me the mod version would be cooler as it is still from an earlier period, transitional time toward the Stingray... Stock almost seems too easy, but I want it to still be "right"



If you are going to 'restore' it, then you would want the original seat type, which was the single saddle, not the banana seat, which weren't around until a few years after this bike was made.

If you are going to 'restomod' it, then your canvas is open to do what you want.   From personal experience, I would recommend getting it ridable first then seeing if you want to dump the time and money into it.

I never like the feel of the ride of my Murray built middleweights and sold all of them.    A lot of folks love them, they are good looking bikes, I just don't like how they ride.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2022)

JC HIGGINS ONE


----------



## madpixl (Oct 5, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Sears J.C. Higgins Information | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum so if I'm not at the right place, don't yell too loud. I just recently found a J.C. Higgins bicycle like my parents bought for me for Christmas in either 1961 or 62. It has what I think is a serial number stamped on the left rear frame work. it is as follows. 502 86622...
> ...



This one looks like a perfect version. I like my pedals better. Looks like I need the front fender seat and rear rack to be right. The BB is perfect. Love that the ball bearings look new and are older than I am. I'll repack, adjust and see if I can lose the play I felt. The headset feels tight but I'm going to repack it nonetheless. I tested the headlight bulbs with a 9 volt battery and burned out the good one (duh). Rust in the battery housing.. cleaned most, but might just wrap it in tinfoil and be done. I don't see any hub spinners like mine. Thanks for the instruction and advice you guys... Also I need one spoke for the front wheel... How do I know what size? I'd probably be okay buying a few, I guess the front may not have 2 sizes like the rear might... Font Axle seems really wide, was there some sort of festoon in addition to the fender?


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 5, 2022)

All of my Murray made bikes had the same length spokes front and rear.


----------



## madpixl (Oct 6, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> All of my Murray made bikes had the same length spokes front and rear.



Thanks


----------



## madpixl (Oct 7, 2022)

writing as tips to others, white vinegar, tin foil, Mr clean sponges seems to be great on rust. WD-40  for most old grease, then sparing upgrade to citrus degreaser, and most sparingly, lighter fluid for stickers and bad paint touchups.  Anyone use other stuff?


----------



## AndyA (Oct 7, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Flightliner never came with the sprocket spinner,



True. The spinners (technically known as turbo-defragolators) were provided on the Spaceliners along with the louvers in the chain guard to prevent chain melt-down at supersonic speeds. Flightliners operated principally at subsonic velocities.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 7, 2022)

madpixl said:


> So my question now is do I restore it with the mods as those are from the same period, ... or do I put it back where there seems to be a lot of stock bikes.



Grasshopper:
That is the question without an answer that members of this forum use when we meditate. It is a koan that demonstrates the inadequacy of logical reasoning and provokes enlightenment.

If it is indeed a 24-incher, it might be cool to keep it as an adult-sized muscle bike. Have fun!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 8, 2022)

4660 is the Sears catalog # for a 1962 standard Flightliner, 26" wheels.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 9, 2022)

madpixl said:


> writing as tips to others, white vinegar, tin foil, Mr clean sponges seems to be great on rust. WD-40  for most old grease, then sparing upgrade to citrus degreaser, and most sparingly, lighter fluid for stickers and bad paint touchups.  Anyone use other stuff?
> 
> View attachment 1708056
> 
> ...



GOOFOFF works well for old decals and any over spray rattle fan paint... Good luck...


----------



## madpixl (Dec 1, 2022)

So its a couple of months later, and I guess my parts bike got turned into a project as well.... Which is the catalog id?


----------



## madpixl (Dec 1, 2022)

Never mind 😆... 








						J.C. Higgins Flightliner Project | Project Rides
					

First ever restoration project. I believe all parts are original. Except the tank, that I bought separate. I’m excited to take this journey and can’t wait to get working on this. Any restoration tips are welcomed!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 5, 2022)

@HEMI426 Flightliners did not have the plastic shroud on the chain ring. That started when Sears quit selling the bike as a JC Higgins Flightliner and started selling the bike as a Sears Spaceliner with the 1964 models.


----------

